# Is .50 cal lead too much



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

Is .50 cal lead and double TG bands(25-20mm) too much for doves? I plan on using this setup for pheasants at 10 yards, but I'm worried it might make a bit of a mess on smaller birds.

Thanks.


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's a little to big for doves, I usually use 3/8 steel for doves ,that's the only thing I really hunt with a slingshot.

The .50 lead should be good enough for pheasants but it's all about shot placement, 
You could also use 3/8 steel for pheasant but you'd have to make a clean head shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

I imagine that heart/lung shots will be ok with .50 cal lead? At 10 yards, I think it is around 15ft lbs of energy, and easily enough to go straight through.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

50 cal lead is way too much for doves.

My presumption is, of course, that you want to eat them.

I would say that is is all together the wrong load and banding. Go much lighter, like lovelosling123 says; 3/8 steel and much lighter bands. I'd go no heavier than 5/8 inch x 3/8 tapered and they will probably be too heavy.


----------



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

Starting to think that 12mm lead is too big for any small game hunting. Needs a lot of power to get it moving properly.

Might look into 10mm lead for a flatter trajectory and more penetration.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

kingsarcher said:


> Starting to think that 12mm lead is too big for any small game hunting. Needs a lot of power to get it moving properly.
> 
> Might look into 10mm lead for a flatter trajectory and more penetration.


 7/16 steel works


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

12mm lead is fine for rabbits and hares, but would mash a dove into a worthless pulp. Another member here took the head clean off a dove with a 16mm marble. 3/8" steel or lead and precise shot placement.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

3/8 steels & 5/8 marbles work wonders for me. I shoot 3/4" straight cuts of ss black and in varying lengths but its a very effective setup IMO.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

To answer your question, yes I would say .50 is overkill for doves. Would probably be great for large rabbits with heart/lung shots.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

Heart/lung shot with 12mm would be ok?


----------

